# Sean O'Pry - status = weird looking incel



## Nrrr15 (Dec 28, 2019)

Change my mind


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 28, 2019)

im too lazy to explain why ur wrong but ur wrong


----------



## Marw (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Nrrr15 (Dec 28, 2019)

Fuk said:


> im too lazy to explain why ur wrong but ur wrong


You'd say they choose him because he is good looking?? Wrong the one who choose him was gay


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 28, 2019)

Nrrr15 said:


> You'd say they choose him because he is good looking?? Wrong the one who choose him was gay


*I SAID I AM TOO LAZY TO EXPLAIN IT TO U AND U SHOULD SHHHHH BECAUSE UR DUMB LOW W IQQQ*


----------



## Nrrr15 (Dec 28, 2019)

Fuk said:


> *I SAID I AM TOO LAZY TO EXPLAIN IT TO U AND U SHOULD SHHHHH BECAUSE UR DUMB LOW W IQQQ*


Do you love him that much


----------



## HurtfulVanity (Dec 28, 2019)

I love sean o pry. No homo of course. Hes so kind gives me hope for society he has beta voice tho. I saw a YouTube vid of him and girls in the comments were saying how he sounds gay I was bout to flame them hoes


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 28, 2019)

Nrrr15 said:


> Do you love him that much


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 28, 2019)

Hes unquestionably gl


----------



## Nrrr15 (Dec 28, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Hes unquestionably gl


Cope


----------



## Titbot (Dec 28, 2019)

Gandy mogs


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 28, 2019)

Opry looks like shit and is over rated, but he is not as over rated as chico the twink and barret the androgynous bull dyke


----------



## Nrrr15 (Dec 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Gandy mogs


 
You mog gandy


Butthurt Dweller said:


> Opry looks like shit and is over rated, but he is not as over rated as chico the twink and barret the androgynous bull dyke


Don't forget gandy


----------



## LordGodcat (Dec 28, 2019)

Impossible for Sean O'pry not to have any status, being born with good looks = inherent social status.


----------



## MammothActuary (Dec 28, 2019)

You should take a look at my threads on O'Pry








This is how easy O'Pry gets girls


@Enigmatic93 Blackpill in action This is the power of this face




looksmax.org




https://looksmax.org/threads/does-opry-have-perfect-lips.67171/https://looksmax.org/threads/sean-opry-has-aged-like-fine-wine.66833/https://looksmax.org/threads/opry-gif-appreciation-thread.47734/https://looksmax.org/threads/opry-is-the-king-of-male-beauty.48908/https://looksmax.org/threads/sean-opry-is-extremely-handsome.37861/https://looksmax.org/threads/sean-opry-in-a-club.36961/








Girls React to Seeing Sean O'Pry in the flesh | Looksmax.org - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics


How do I know it was him? The same girls said something about it on a forum, and some other girl in a joking manner just happened to post a pic of him saying 'lol did he look anything like this?' and it turned out it was him, they did not know he was a big time male model. The video says 2010...




looksmax.org




https://looksmax.org/threads/young-sean-opry-and-his-gf.34680/


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 3, 2020)

Wow tell me why he became a model looking like an alien incel


----------



## LordGodcat (Jan 3, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Wow tell me why he became a model looking like an alien incel



Because he sucked jewish cock to advance his career


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jan 3, 2020)

what i neever understood is why incels choose to worship o py when at the same time, they have rated other MMs higher.


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 3, 2020)

blackopstruecel said:


> what i neever understood is why incels choose to worship o py when at the same time, they have rated other MMs higher.


Most people agree that he's *facially* unmoggable.


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jan 3, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> Most people agree that he's *facially* unmoggable.
> 
> View attachment 214148



thats a shitty and biased list. jfl at comparing meeks and o pry when they are at different niches


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 3, 2020)

blackopstruecel said:


> thats a shitty and biased list. jfl at comparing meeks and o pry when they are at different niches


Keep coping. They're both 7+ psl.


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jan 3, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> Keep coping. They're both 7+ psl.



stfu normie


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 3, 2020)

blackopstruecel said:


> stfu normie


That list is about facial aesthetics, not attractiveness/sex appeal.


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jan 3, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> That list is about facial aesthetics, not attractiveness/sex appeal.



Tinder sucess is all that matters


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 3, 2020)

Nrrr15 said:


> Change my mind


You are right jfl at praising Sean. Although he's a nice person irl so I gotta hand it down to him.


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Jan 4, 2020)

Hard to prove when you're convinced everyone who can see how good looking he is is gay and women aren't even allowed on this website.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jan 4, 2020)

blackopstruecel said:


> Tinder sucess is all that matters


This


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 4, 2020)

*YOU MEAN TERMINATOR



*


----------



## Nrrr15 (Jan 4, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> *YOU MEAN TERMINATOR
> View attachment 215494
> *


He looks weird


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 4, 2020)

Nrrr15 said:


> He looks weird


Yes. I wish to look weird, attention drawing and so dom like him. Thats the point of it. You walk down the street and everybody is looking at you. Thats what i want


----------



## AbandonShip (Jan 4, 2020)

He is past his prime now.
Between 2007-2012 he was the best looking male on earth


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 4, 2020)

clearly incel, prob posting on incels.is


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jan 4, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> clearly incel, prob posting on incels.is



looks like im gonna spend the rest of my night looking at videos of male models again


----------

